# Climate Change



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

A friend sent me this and I thought it was interesting coming from a co-founder of Greenpeace:

https://www.prageru.com/courses/environmental-science/what-they-havent-told-you-about-climate-change#.Vc4sj_lViko

Sadly there is no reputable source or exact science on either side, and it's probably from one of the many companies/foundations out there who produce bubble gum for the minds of the sheeple on both sides of the argument, but they do have an interesting collection of presenters. Sadly, since I've been back and constantly bombarded by propaganda from the other side; I do wonder.....

The most brilliant propagandist technique will yield no success unless one fundamental principle is borne in mind constantly and with unflagging attention. It must confine itself to a few points and repeat them over and over. Here, as so often in this world, persistence is the first and most important requirement for success. Adolf Hitler - Mein Kampf


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The argument as to how much humans encroachment on the planet has affected climate change will never be fully settled.....there is absolutely no doubt that we have impacted it for the worse. The oceans are the grand player in Mother Nature and we treat the oceans like a dumping ground......
I'm a conservationist but if I looked at my own families "carbon footprint" vs. my grandfathers and greatgrandfathers "footprint" the differences would be amazing.......we've made life very easy, but it has come at a cost to our planet......one thing is for sure, eventually it will all come to an end and probably in the not so distant future (figuratively speaking)......
We can always do better.......we have to do better


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Mother Nature is amazingly regenerative. Look at Chernobyl.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> Mother Nature is amazingly regenerative. Look at Chernobyl.


Or the gulf after the oil spill, the alarmists would like everyone to believe it was going to be nothing but a giant oil slick for decades.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Or the gulf after the oil spill, the alarmists would like everyone to believe it was going to be nothing but a giant oil slick for decades.


Obama led that charge.

A common sense scientist I really respect (name escapes me) said "to put the amount of the spill in context, the amount of oil spilled in the Gulf is the same as a 16 oz can of beer in Texas Stadium".

Now, knowing how much I pissed off another HT member for "throwing rocks at his pig farming operation", I'm sure cleaning up the mess was a horrific, expensive job and my appreciation goes out to those who did that task. Just trying to relate the amount of oil spilled to the volume of the Gulf.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Obama led that charge.
> 
> A common sense scientist I really respect (name escapes me) said "to put the amount of the spill in context, the amount of oil spilled in the Gulf is the same as a 16 oz can of beer in Texas Stadium".
> 
> Now, knowing how much I pissed off another HT member for "throwing rocks at his pig farming operation", I'm sure cleaning up the mess was a horrific, expensive job and my appreciation goes out to those who did that task. Just trying to relate the amount of oil spilled to the volume of the Gulf.


I think Rush said it was equivalent to a small drop of oil in a bathtub.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I think Rush said it was equivalent to a small drop of oil in a bathtub.


And you knows he knows.......



JD3430 said:


> Obama led that charge.A common sense scientist I really respect (name escapes me) said "to put the amount of the spill in context, the amount of oil spilled in the Gulf is the same as a 16 oz can of beer in Texas Stadium".Now, knowing how much I pissed off another HT member for "throwing rocks at his pig farming operation", I'm sure cleaning up the mess was a horrific, expensive job and my appreciation goes out to those who did that task. Just trying to relate the amount of oil spilled to the volume of the Gulf.


One common sense guy I know (me) says it ain't good......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope it sure ain't. Oil spreads on water reeeal fast.
The libs take every disaster man made or natural and try to blame it on white conservatives. They will incorrectly report news FIRST just so they can blame republicans.
Tom Brokaw, Brian Williams, Dan Blather etc. These guys are shameless liars.
If Bush was president when that oil spill occurred, he would have been impeached.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll agree with that.....I think they still blamed him for it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> And you knows he knows.......
> 
> One common sense guy I know (me) says it ain't good......


He went thru all the math and at the end used the analogy that what was spilled in the gulf was the same as a drop of oil in a bathtub.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So, if ya added up all the warships that have been sunk, all the oil spilled into the oceans during the big war during Hitlers rein of terror, Saddams reign, all the natural disasters and man made disasters (Valdez, BP,Exxon) wonder how much oil mathmatician Rush figures is now in our bathtub......pay attention to what Rush says.....he's out for his own personal gain while telling you he's looking out for you and me, I've got no use for him.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> So, if ya added up all the warships that have been sunk, all the oil spilled into the oceans during the big war during Hitlers rein of terror, Saddams reign, all the natural disasters and man made disasters (Valdez, BP,Exxon) wonder how much oil mathmatician Rush figures is now in our bathtub......pay attention to what Rush says.....he's out for his own personal gain while telling you he's looking out for you and me, I've got no use for him.....


The worlds oceans are more vast than you could ever conceive. I believe with all the oil spilled you listed, its virtually undetectable.
Oil spilled to defeat Hitler, Saddam, etc is oil well worth spilling BTW.

You may have no use for Rush, but I laud the guy. His audience is the biggest out there, by far. Guy talks more common sense than any bus load of dumb ass liberal clowns, THATS FOR SURE.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

His audience is the biggest out there for far right wing conservatives, he's also a liar......

Not referring to oil used, it's oil spilled......

Why else would someone compare the spill to a drop of oil in a bathtub? To make themselves look good or to make someone else look bad (like blaming Obama). I'll tell ya why....ratings

If his audience is the "biggest out there" you need to be listening to another source.....or better yet, swear em all off........make up your own mind. You don't need anyone to tell you that an open tap flooding the Gulf of Mexico with crude oil is the same as a drop of oil in a bathtub, that's absolute absurdity.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> His audience is the biggest out there for far right wing conservatives, he's also a liar......
> 
> Not referring to oil used, it's oil spilled......
> 
> ...


I didnt say I agreed with everything he said, but 90% would be a fair estimate. Never would condone an open tap of oil bleeding into the gulf, but its not the first time it happened and it wont be the last. Its one of the "costs of doing business" that is unavoidable. No amount of windmills and solar panels can keep airplanes flying, ships moving across oceans or trucks hauling freight, tractors harvesting hay.

I like his general premises he seems to envoke on a daily basis:
Hope Obama fails to show the world liberalism is a failure.
Oil is the lifeblood of a free world and democracy.
Abortion is murder.
Islamic extremism must be eradicated from the face of the earth.
liberals are merely socialists in disguise.
The constitution should be adhered to.
Proud to be an American, not succumbing to those who want me to be ashamed to be American.

I listen to Rush, Hannity, Levin, etc., but I'm controlled by no man.
I'm free to do as I chose and I believe they mostly promote the same.

The more I see of failed liberal ideas, the more it drove me to join the NRA, become a registered conservative and uphold the teachings of the constitution and the bible. Conceal/carry permit in the works.

You want to call me a "far right wing conservative" and I'd thank you from the bottom of my heart, because that's exactly what I am. Damn proud of it, too.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Just a few points.....Oil seeps through the ocean floor all the time and some places through the surface (think of Jed Clampett and his musket or the La Brea Tar Pits), what comes out of a typical oil spill/ship wreck is either deep oil or refined oil which is a different composition. Nature is remarkably adaptive and there are a host of microbes that will eventually mobilize/evolve to eat most spilled oil (trash, plastic, etc). The issue is how long it will take and the impacts caused until it is cleaned up. Often the secondary/tertiary impacts are greater, harder to identify, can last longer, and could cause irreparable harm. With an increasing world population, improved living conditions in third-world countries, oil exploration/extraction at the outer limits of technology, the potential for more/larger spills is a serious concern. The costs of getting it out of the ground has also gotten very expensive. Alternative sources of energy are an economic necessity. With more holes in the ground you will have more methane emissions. Animal and people farts are not that significant, but increasing populations combined with increased drilling may accumulate to a point where they might legislate butt-plugs for us all. Volcanoes are also a great source but we can't plug them.

Methane doesn't stay as long in the atmosphere as CO2, but it's initially worse because of how effectively it absorbs heat. In the first 20 years after its release, methane is 84 times more potent than CO2. Too much of either gas will make the planet hotter. Ice records and soil cores show significant swings in the composition of our atmosphere over time, you can hypothesize what similar swings would do today, but no one really knows for sure and anything is possible.

The planet is adaptive, just like we are and we adapt to disease with our immune system. There have been five big extinction events.....Have they been the result of the planet's immune system responding to a disease? Are the little microbes eating oil just antibodies? No one knows, but it's a neat and plausible theory. It could just be that the dominant lifeforms reached the end of their evolutionary life and their extinction was inevitable; the product of having evolved for too long. Their genes ran out of steam.

Personally, I believe in balance. We need to live with the planet and we need to live with each other. I view my land and equipment in the same way.....I take care of it and it takes care of me. Anytime something gets out of balance it usually results in very bad things happening. Unfortunately, in a dynamic system, balance is very transitory. You have a lot of give and take as you try to re-balance all the pieces and you might achieve perfect balance, but it will only last for an instant. With the climate and environment, we don't have enough of an understanding of all the pieces to say, with any certainty, that if we do this then that will happen. Maybe someday we will because science is making amazing progress in understanding how things fit together and work. Just not now. Sadly the skeptic in me gets very scared anytime the politicians go after something like a dog for a bone 'cause I have the sick feeling that I'm the meat around that bone and I'm gonna get hurt. I just flat don't trust EITHER side in this argument. I've seen a lot of good science and I've some equally not-so-good science, but progress is being made. Most of what I've seen though is hyperbole from both sides while they try to protect their political donors, who are either trying to protect the status quo or change it for their benefit.

Nobody really knows the answers, but I guess a strong belief in either side provides the comfort of certainty in an uncertain world. I'll just keep on trying to balance in it.......In the meanwhile though, it is interesting to watch.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> Just a few points.....Oil seeps through the ocean floor all the time and some places through the surface (think of Jed Clampett and his musket or the La Brea Tar Pits), what comes out of a typical oil spill/ship wreck is either deep oil or refined oil which is a different composition. Nature is remarkably adaptive and there are a host of microbes that will eventually mobilize/evolve to eat most spilled oil (trash, plastic, etc). The issue is how long it will take and the impacts caused until it is cleaned up. Often the secondary/tertiary impacts are greater, harder to identify, can last longer, and could cause irreparable harm. With an increasing world population, improved living conditions in third-world countries, oil exploration/extraction at the outer limits of technology, the potential for more/larger spills is a serious concern. The costs of getting it out of the ground has also gotten very expensive. Alternative sources of energy are an economic necessity. With more holes in the ground you will have more methane emissions. *Animal and people farts are not that significant,* but increasing populations combined with increased drilling may accumulate to a point where they might legislate butt-plugs for us all. Volcanoes are also a great source but we can't plug them.
> 
> Methane doesn't stay as long in the atmosphere as CO2, but it's initially worse because of how effectively it absorbs heat. In the first 20 years after its release, methane is 84 times more potent than CO2. Too much of either gas will make the planet hotter. Ice records and soil cores show significant swings in the composition of our atmosphere over time, you can hypothesize what similar swings would do today, but no one really knows for sure and anything is possible.
> 
> ...


Am I understanding you correctly when you say animal flatulence is not a big source of methane/C02?

Ive read articles emphatically stating that animal "farts" and moreover burps ARE the BIGGEST source of methane/C02-more than all forms of transportation exhaust.

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2014/04/cow-farts-really-significantly-contribute-global-warming/

http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/climate-change/cow-emissions-more-damaging-to-planet-than-co2-from-cars-427843.html

Maybe I'm misunderstanding you?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Legislation is much worse for everyone than an oil spill, methane emissions, or even a nuke...
http://www.angelfire.com/ca4/yourturf2/HiroshimaandDetroit.htm


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll tell you what destroyed Detroit:

Liberals and their failed policies in charge of the city for the last 50 years. 
And same goes for many other liberal democrat controlled cities in the US.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> His audience is the biggest out there for far right wing conservatives, he's also a liar......
> Not referring to oil used, it's oil spilled......
> Why else would someone compare the spill to a drop of oil in a bathtub? To make themselves look good or to make someone else look bad (like blaming Obama). I'll tell ya why....ratings
> If his audience is the "biggest out there" you need to be listening to another source.....or better yet, swear em all off........make up your own mind. You don't need anyone to tell you that an open tap flooding the Gulf of Mexico with crude oil is the same as a drop of oil in a bathtub, that's absolute absurdity.....


For the record: I said oil spilled, too. 
I have never detected Rush telling lies, although I'm sure he has.
Sort of pales in comparison to outer own president who has lied to us almost pathologically for the last 7-8 ywars. 
I think you need to put it in the perspective of risk/reward. We can take risks of spills and drill for oil on land or at sea so we can all benefit from the reward of availability of cheap plentiful domestic fuels.
OR we can let our oil supplies be derived from oil obtained from off shore sources in many times unstable, war torn countries with questionable governments. Maybe they can have oil related accidents, too. It still goes into the the worlds water supply.
Oil is the lifeblood of a free world. The price of freedom isn't free.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I will put up a little sign at the end of the Freestall barn where the cows go up to the milking parlor.It will read" Effective immediately no more farting or burping on this farm thank you in advance for your cooperation!"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Its the upcoming "war on farming" that's coming.
The war on industry was a raging success for them-theres no manufacturing left. Next was the war on republicans-taht brought us Obama and the liberal executive branch we now have.
Agriculture, red meat, "******* farmers", tractors, trucks, etc. is NEXT.
You might be safe in rural areas, but I'm telling you that liberals are coming out in droves against anything that visually offends them- be it a pig/COW farm, lighted parking lot, tree clearing, diesel transportation & work equipment, drilling for OIL they want to REGULATE it out of profitability and out of the country.

I'm convinced they want all the "open space" (including YOUR farm) turned into "conservancy land or public parks and they want all the people living in 1000SF apartments riding on tin can commuter trains and all wearing the same little gray work uniforms.

Ive walked conservancy ground with these fruits & nuts for hours, discussing land management techniques. One said to me "I cant figure out why you farmers want to kill all the weeds in your hay". Another was shocked to hear that hay could not be sold with blackberry stickers in it. I'm serious.
They want all their conservancy land baled ONCE per year and NO weed spray, then cant figure out why the hay farmer isnt interested in farming it. I told them, because one cut per year allows too much weed growth. Then the land goes to stickers. Then they have to PAY to have it rotary mowed, then they cry about the costs of rotary mowing.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

endrow said:


> I will put up a little sign at the end of the Freestall barn where the cows go up to the milking parlor.It will read" Effective immediately no more farting or burping on this farm thank you in advance for your cooperation!"


Don't wanna scare you off from doing your part to help the environment, but you'd better be careful with the signs. Might wanna think about also putting up a drawing of a cow farting and/or burping; put a red circle around the pic; put a red diagonal line across the circle. ...would hate for you to make the news... "Local Farmer Discriminates Against Illiterate Bovines/Illiterate Bovines Have Feelings Too"

73, Mark


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Am I understanding you correctly when you say animal flatulence is not a big source of methane/C02?
> 
> Ive read articles emphatically stating that animal "farts" and moreover burps ARE the BIGGEST source of methane/C02-more than all forms of transportation exhaust.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I slipped into a political context.....Animal and people produced methane is significant, but VERY difficult to stop (except in the minds of PETA and other nuts) so the politicians won't go near it 'cause they fart too. Volcanoes can also be very significant but not much you can do about them. Drilling, transportation, industrial production, etc you can do something about. It's a perfect target for politicians and actually a dream issue for them. With transportation almost every voter pays a price so there is no discrimination/downside. The drilling/industrial affects only corporations directly and they can't vote. However, corporations make political contributions directly or through PAC's so they are a source of funding. The currently dominant corporations (fossil fuel oriented) will pay to maintain the status quo and the emerging corporations (disruptors of the status quo) will pay to change regulations against the dominants or positively for themselves. It can also provide a significant stimulation to the economy and it actually has.

Remember that it mainly started (out in the open) with a PowerPoint presentation that won the politician a Nobel Peace Prize. I can actually make a pretty good case that the prize was warranted, but that's too extreme even for me&#8230;..Plus, I don't like him. Personally I think he did it as revenge for the lost election and we are benefiting from the law of unintended consequences&#8230;.But, it could have been a masterstroke. I don't know.

What it has done is bring the issue to the forefront, stimulate a lot of discussion and some very good science. Things were very much out of balance and it has stimulated a lot of necessary corrections that will continue to play out over time. Since it caught hold, we have made amazing scientific progress and it has had similar economic benefits (with all the trickle-down effects) as Kennedy's "Man on the moon in ten years" initiative.

With progress comes change and with change there will be winners and losers. That's just the way it works. I will likely never know if the current uproar over climate change is justified or not, but my kids probably will. It will take time to play out, but I can guarantee that politicians will win. If it's proven to be right and we manage to mitigate it and survive, they will take the credit. If its right and we don't manage to mitigate it&#8230;.it will be our fault because we didn't listen to them and a moot point anyway. If it's wrong and nothing happens, they'll take credit for making the changes, we'll never know it was wrong, go on living, and electing new politicians to stir things up. Just part of our progression through time....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> Sorry, I slipped into a political context.....*Animal and people produced methane is significant, but VERY difficult to stop (except in the minds of PETA and other nuts) so the politicians won't go near it 'cause they fart too.* Volcanoes can also be very significant but not much you can do about them. Drilling, transportation, industrial production, etc you can do something about. It's a perfect target for politicians and actually a dream issue for them. With transportation almost every voter pays a price so there is no discrimination/downside. The drilling/industrial affects only corporations directly and they can't vote. However, corporations make political contributions directly or through PAC's so they are a source of funding. The currently dominant corporations (fossil fuel oriented) will pay to maintain the status quo and the emerging corporations (disruptors of the status quo) will pay to change regulations against the dominants or positively for themselves. It can also provide a significant stimulation to the economy and it actually has.
> 
> Remember that it mainly started (out in the open) with a PowerPoint presentation that won the politician a Nobel Peace Prize. I can actually make a pretty good case that the prize was warranted, but that's too extreme even for me&#8230;..Plus, I don't like him. Personally I think he did it as revenge for the lost election and we are benefiting from the law of unintended consequences&#8230;.But, it could have been a masterstroke. I don't know.
> 
> ...


I think they are "touching" it. I'm seeing this anti red meat disguised as "eliminate COW flatulence" stuff gaining ground. Look at it this way, if you take a survey of 1,000 vegans, I'd bet 80% of them are liberals. Coincidence? I think not.
If you don't think one of the liberal dreams i'snt greatly reducing pig and COW production, I believe you're mistaken.
Get rid of COWS and pigs and you get rid of not only flatulence, but you get rid of the smell, tractors, nitrates, weed sprays, noise, "*******" farmers and they get their "conservation land", too.
I have personally seen thousands of acres of COW ranches go from productive beef operations to conserved open space land. It does look nice, but I preferred it the way it was.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

endrow said:


> I will put up a little sign at the end of the Freestall barn where the cows go up to the milking parlor.It will read" Effective immediately no more farting or burping on this farm thank you in advance for your cooperation!"


Good idea. Next time I'm in PA, I'll swing by and take a look.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I think they are "touching" it. I'm seeing this anti red meat disguised as "eliminate COW flatulence" stuff gaining ground. Look at it this way, if you take a survey of 1,000 vegans, I'd bet 80% of them are liberals. Coincidence? I think not.
> If you don't think one of the liberal dreams i'snt greatly reducing pig and COW production, I believe you're mistaken.
> Get rid of COWS and pigs and you get rid of not only flatulence, but you get rid of the smell, tractors, nitrates, weed sprays, noise, "*******" farmers and they get their "conservation land", too.
> I have personally seen thousands of acres of COW ranches go from productive beef operations to conserved open space land. It does look nice, but I preferred it the way it was.


From our point of view we are benevolent farmers and ranchers feeding the world, from the animal's view point we might be evil slaveholders running death camps. It depends on if you believe an animal has a view and if you can convince others that they do. Thus far, science is against them, but sadly, ignorance and emotions often win out in the end. In my State it's against the law to shoot a feral cat, and horses are protected as "companion animals".

Never underestimate what a politician is capable of, or willing to do, to attract votes and contributions. Unfortunately, most people think their politicians were elected to represent all of the people..... To the politician that's in the past and no longer hugely important. Their concern is always the next election and who will get them re-elected or help them into higher office.

Who knows, you might eventually learn to love tofu, surrounded by happy, free-range animals in bucolic settings. But what are you going to eat when they decide soybeans have feelings too?


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I've often said, truth be know, environmentalist aren't really afraid of destroying the earth. In reality, they're afraid they won't survive. Regardless of the cause or effect, if this planet becomes uninhabitable by humans, the earth will still survive and evolve. Maybe not into something we like or can survive in, but it will survive. So when they plead to "Save the Earth" they're really pleading to save their own skin. Just my $.02.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> .......
> 
> I'm convinced they want all the "open space" (including YOUR farm) turned into "conservancy land or public parks and they want all the people living in 1000SF apartments riding on tin can commuter trains and all wearing the same little gray work uniforms.
> 
> ...


1000sf apartments, gray uniforms--You're starting to sound just like the book "1984", George Orwell. Congratulations--you are seeing the future.

But 1000sf apartments are way more luxrious than 1984. Japan has people living in 100sf apartments.

Oh, and remember, it's always easier to tell other people how to live their lives than it is to manage your own life!

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

dubltrubl said:


> I've often said, truth be know, environmentalist aren't really afraid of destroying the earth. In reality, they're afraid they won't survive. Regardless of the cause or effect, if this planet becomes uninhabitable by humans, the earth will still survive and evolve. Maybe not into something we like or can survive in, but it will survive. So when they plead to "Save the Earth" they're really pleading to save their own skin. Just my $.02.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve! That's probably the most rational explanation that I've heard yet. It's always amused me how they seem to spring forth from urban neighborhoods and college campuses with the notion that they need to tell the rest of the world how they should live. I've always attributed it to youthful idealism and an inflated super-ego, but insecurity, a touch of paranoia, and an undifferentiated id could easily be more appropriate. They are very much driven by a rationalism that appeals to reason without reliance on personal experiences, and "justice-based" ethics that reject personal experiences and relationships as relevant. Fear, combined with ignorance makes people do really weird things.....

Edit.....

Damn, after I thought about this....."They are very much driven by a rationalism that appeals to reason without reliance on personal experiences, and "justice-based" ethics that reject personal experiences and relationships as relevant." Might this explain our government officials officials as well?


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Mike,

I think you really hit the nail on the head with the "Fear, combined with ignorance" statement. I just can't figure out which is more prevalent!


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Ignorance by far. A lot of fear is from not knowing or understanding and being too stupid to learn about what you're scared of.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Growing pains said:


> Ignorance by far. A lot of fear is from not knowing or understanding and being too stupid to learn about what you're scared of.


Goes back to the education system.
Liberal teachers are too concerned about making sure they teach about white guilt, the shame of slavery and applying prophylactics correctly in our schools.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

The sad thing is he education system isn't getting any better. I was in high school during the transition period from old to new. The old teachers have pretty much all retired by now and it's a shame because they threw the state teaching book out and taught us what we needed to know to be successful in real life. The new fresh from college teachers taught exactly what the book said and half of them didn't even understand what they were trying to teach.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Goes back to the education system.
> Liberal teachers are too concerned about making sure they teach about white guilt, the shame of slavery *and applying prophylactics correctly* in our schools.


Oh darn, they've got instructions messed up.....


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

I've always had the opinion that stupid people were more fertile. Apparently they aren't more fertile they just don't know how to use condoms correctly.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Growing pains said:


> I've always had the opinion that stupid people were more fertile. Apparently they aren't more fertile they just don't know how to use condoms correctly.


Blame the poor teachers.....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Mike120 said:


> Blame the poor teachers.....


I agree, it is NOT the teachers' fault. It is the fault of the bus driver...at least, that is where the aforementioned topic's "learning" was done when I went to school.

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. Parents take no blame. As it should be....

Right...

I learn more about genetics every year. There is a reason trophy bulls have more calves than can be counted...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Genetics+environment=result.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Genetics+environment=result.


I agree, ones DNA is not their destiny unless they succumb to it....many do, I'm thankful that I did'nt "inherit" a few traits or that I had the environmental factors playing in my favor (and a strong mother)


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

There's an oil slick that has been spewing since 1941 and has not been contained. It is the Tears of the Arizona.

I agree that there is climate change but I believe the change is mostly weather patterns that mirror what happened in the past. Kind of like a revolving door or a song playlist on repeat.

On a side note, it's technically not winter in North Carolina, but it looks like the dang black woolie worm 'predicted' last year and not this year. However, this is normal weather again for us going into the 60s and 70s before Christmas. Our bitter months are typically January and Feburary. Last year it was colder in November and December.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ran the AC in my cab yesterday while spreading compost. Mid 60's and humid!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Ran the AC in my cab yesterday while spreading compost. Mid 60's and humid!


Enjoy it while you can. I can almost guarantee that your winter will be a lot colder and longer than ours down here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Winter here is typically January until Valentines Day.....about 6 weeks....long enough....fair skinned folks could have gotten burned here today...... and yes, I do get in the Christmas spirit in the upper 70's .

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Been a warm December HERE. Ground still not frozen. Maybe in January we will need jackets? Shorts are still being sported with highs reaching 40.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Been a warm December HERE. Ground still not frozen. Maybe in January we will need jackets? Shorts are still being sported with highs reaching 40.


That's kinda unusual for your neck of the woods, aint it??!! My mom was raised near Baudette and still have uncles there. I asked recently "whatcha gunna do next summer". He replied..."have a picnic if summer falls on a Saturday this year."


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes it is. Snowmobile trails always open Dec 1. Many a year with no snow. But none I recall with no ice. News showed people water skiing this week. Should be walking on water right now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dear Soil Brethren,

We are in the midst of the giving season.....just a few days ago, most of us in the United States gave thanks for our country....now the vast majority of us will be celebrating Christmas....the birth of Jesus Christ.

In light of this season of celebration and thanks, give thanks to God that he has blessed us with a warm fall and possibly into a soon approaching winter.

Let us not bemoan the fact that we are NOT having miserably cold and wet "seasonal weather" like the liberal heathen do, but give thanks to our Creator....for after all, who is really in control?

I want to thank God almighty for this climate change...it sure is helping out a lot of folks who could use a little blessing in their lives.

I love climate change....it keeps life from being so mundane....and bewilders and panics the liberal heathen.

Merry Christmas,

Merry Christmas,

Merry Christmas.

Best Regards, Mike


----------

